

Ask HN: Can you help me choose a JS framework? - brfox

I would like to make a multiplication practice app for my daughter.  She is very particular about how she practices her math, eg. she does not like apps with timers, she would like a progress chart (i.e. save progress on device&#x2F;browser).  We basically haven&#x27;t found a good app for iphone&#x2F;android.  I also thought it would be fun to have her be the &quot;project manager&quot; and I can build the app - to give her some appreciation of the process.  After all of this we may build something nice!  In that case, I&#x27;d like to submit it to the app stores out there.<p>My current skill set is python&#x2F;django server side web programming and data analysis.  But, I&#x27;ve dabbled in jQuery and so I know a little javascript.<p>I would like to stick to html&#x2F;js&#x2F;css and then using something like PhoneGap (or alternatives?) to package the web site (or single page app?) for app store distribution.  I am just trying to read about all the differences between, eg. ember, knockout, AppFramework&#x2F;Intel, dojo, jQueryMobile, node.  But I can&#x27;t figure out which one would be best for this specific scale of project and with other of my own requirements (web app, distributable to iphone&#x2F;android, easy to learn, has good programming practices).<p>Anyone care to suggest a roadmap to help me out?
======
poissonpie
Another vote for AngularJS. It is simply awesome.

You'll have a couple of hurdles when working with Django because they both use
{{ }}. Using the Django {% verbating %} to enclose your Angular worked well
for me. Also if you rely on $resource in Angular, it removes slashes from urls
so sometimes it's easier to resort to $http or escape your slashes.

Couple of references:

[http://pragmaticstartup.wordpress.com/2013/04/27/some-
lesson...](http://pragmaticstartup.wordpress.com/2013/04/27/some-lessons-
learnt-from-messing-with-django-and-angularjs/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14533117/angular-
trailing...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14533117/angular-trailing-
slash-for-resource)

enjoy.

------
brandoncordell
I've been dabbling in Ember.js, and with version 1.0 it's really coming
together. I highly recommend at least checking it out. Now, it seems to be
aligned with Rails as far as conventions and ideology, so I don't know if
being a Python/django guy would be a hinderance.

Good luck! The landscape of javascript frameworks is MASSIVE.

------
SEJeff
If you know jQuery well, you will be right at home with knockout. If you want
to learn a slightly "better" way with a much steeper learning curve, build it
with angularjs. Angular was built essentially to prevent the callback hell you
get in large jquery peojexts

------
mjhea0
i also have a background in python - django and flask - as well as data
analysis. i am currently learning node at the moment. powerful stuff.
javascript front and back. i couple it with express.

i am getting ready to draft a blog post on working with node/express/ajax
which you may be interested in.

a buddy of mine uses the same setup for all his phonegap apps. they not only
look amazing, but they are fairly easy to put together.

best of luck.

------
ericthegoodking
angularjs

The good -Great framework -You will get things done quickly once you know how
to use it The Bad -It has a huge learning curve, expect to spend few weeks
before getting used.

